# حكايات قلوب



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*يحكى أن قلبـًـا ذات مرة 
-1-
أراد أن ينفصل عن قلب حبيبه 
دون أن يوضح الأسباب..! 
استنكرت الضلوع.. 
وغضبت المشاعر.. 
في النهاية.. 
أصبح حجــرًا..!!؟ 

-2- 
يروى أن قلبـًـا تمنى أن يتـّسع أكثر 
فأدخل أناسـًـا جُدداً إليه 
عبثـــوا في الداخل.
فانفـجـر..!!

-3-
تصادف قلبـــان في طريقٍ عام 
تبادلا السلام 
ابتسـمـا.. 
تواعدا 
وعندما التقيا..
كانوا أربـعـة..!!؟

-4-
فقد أحدهم قلب أحدهم ..؟ 
بـحـث عنه طويلاً 
سأل عنه كلّ الخنــاجر 
فأجابه جرح قديم: 
عُثر عليه وهو يـحـتضر 
أمام محلٍ لبيع الـورد..!!؟؟ 

-5-
إستيقظ قلب من سباته 
على سرير الأحلام.. 
تثاءب..! 
نظر إلى النور الذي يطل من النافذة 
وابتـسـم.. 
التفت إلى يمينه 
فوجد خنجــرًا..!!؟؟ 

-6-
تظاهر قلبٌ بأنه لا يُكســر 
وأنه لا يقهر 
ويـعـشق المغامرة 
والمقــامرة 
وإعطاء الفرص 
والتســامح.. 
فمات من الـغـيظ ..!!؟?

-7-
أحس أحدهم أنه يحتاج لـ قلبٍ جديد 
ذهب إليه 
استشاره 
توسله النصح 
تبسّـم له 
ومسـح على وجهه 
ثم ضـغـط براحة يده على صــدره 
تألمـ.. 
ثم غادر 
بلا قلب ..!! ؟

-8-
تتلمذ قلبٌ على يد [ قلب لعوب ] ..؟ 
أخذ منه كل شيء 
حسناته 
وسيئاته 
بكاؤه .. وضحكاته 
وعندما تــخرّج 
كان قطعة لحمٍ [ مشــوهة] ..!!؟ 

-9-
فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
هل هو قلب ؟
أم بقايا قلب ؟
أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟

ملطووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## سانت تريزا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا مرمر
مرسىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
هل هو قلب ؟
أم بقايا قلب ؟
أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟


موضوع جميل جدااا

مرسي مرموره

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااائع يا مرمر

كلمات جميله اوى اوى 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يحكى أن قلبـًـا ذات مرة *
> 
> 
> *-2- *
> ...


*ميرسى يا بت يا مرمر  موضوع رائع*
*بس الموضوع كله تقطيع وخناجر وحزن *
*انتى لسه قلبك سليم بعد الموضوع ولا اتاثر:t30:  ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> إستيقظ قلب من سباته
> على سرير الأحلام..
> تثاءب..!
> نظر إلى النور الذي يطل من النافذة
> ...


​
_كلمات راائعه يامرمر

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> *إستيقظ قلب من سباته
> على سرير الأحلام..
> تثاءب..!
> نظر إلى النور الذي يطل من النافذة
> ...


 

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا بت يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك 
وتفضلي تلطوشي الحاجات الجميله كدا علي طول​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  قلبي  راءع

شكرا مرمر

سلام ونعمة المسيح  معك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

سانت تريزا قال:


> جميل خالص


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا مرمر
> مرسىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
> هل هو قلب ؟
> أم بقايا قلب ؟
> أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااائع يا مرمر
> 
> كلمات جميله اوى اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا بت يا مرمر  موضوع رائع*
> *بس الموضوع كله تقطيع وخناجر وحزن *
> *انتى لسه قلبك سليم بعد الموضوع ولا اتاثر:t30:  ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*لا يابت سليييييم طبعا امال ايه :t30: ههههه




*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> ​
> _كلمات راائعه يامرمر
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا بت يا مرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> وتفضلي تلطوشي الحاجات الجميله كدا علي طول​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع  قلبي  راءع
> 
> شكرا مرمر
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح  معك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلمات اكثر من رائعة

ميرسى مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *كلمات اكثر من رائعة
> 
> ميرسى مرمر​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا مرمر تسلم ايدك يا جميييييييييييلة​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## اللص المخلْص (9 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يحكى أن قلبـًـا ذات مرة
> -1-
> أراد أن ينفصل عن قلب حبيبه
> دون أن يوضح الأسباب..!
> ...



ربنا يبارك يا اخت مرمر
وكددددددههههههه اللطششششششششششش يا بلاشششششششش


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رووووعه يا مرموره الموضوع ده بجد تعيشى وتلطشى يا حبيبتى هههههههه .​*


----------



## iam_with_you (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أراد أن ينفصل عن قلب حبيبه 
دون أن يوضح الأسباب..! 
استنكرت الضلوع.. 
وغضبت المشاعر.. 
في النهاية.. 
أصبح حجــرًا..!!؟ 

بجد حلوة اوى انا عملت كدة بظبط


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*المواضيع الجامدة دى بس

ثانكس يا مرمر ​*


----------



## eriny roro (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل قوى 
الكلام رائع مرسى ليكى


----------



## يوستيكا (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
> هل هو قلب ؟
> أم بقايا قلب ؟
> أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟



الله يا مرمر ايه يا قمر الجمال ده بجد مرسي يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا مرمر
موضوع جمييييييييييل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميييييييل يا مرمر
ربنا يعوضك
وتلطشيلنا الحجات الحلوة دي دايما​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا مرمر تسلم ايدك يا جميييييييييييلة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اللص المخلْص قال:


> ربنا يبارك يا اخت مرمر
> وكددددددههههههه اللطششششششششششش يا بلاشششششششش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رووووعه يا مرموره الموضوع ده بجد تعيشى وتلطشى يا حبيبتى هههههههه .​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> أراد أن ينفصل عن قلب حبيبه
> دون أن يوضح الأسباب..!
> استنكرت الضلوع..
> وغضبت المشاعر..
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *المواضيع الجامدة دى بس
> 
> ثانكس يا مرمر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> جميل قوى
> الكلام رائع مرسى ليكى







​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> الله يا مرمر ايه يا قمر الجمال ده بجد مرسي يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> شكرااااااااااا مرمر
> موضوع جمييييييييييل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييل يا مرمر
> ربنا يعوضك
> وتلطشيلنا الحجات الحلوة دي دايما​*


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*لطشه حلوه يووووه*
*قصدى موضوع حلو*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا مرمورة*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
> هل هو قلب ؟
> أم بقايا قلب ؟
> أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟
> ...



الرب يبارك حياتك
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *لطشه حلوه يووووه*
> *قصدى موضوع حلو*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا مرمورة*



*لا هى لطشة بقى مش موضوع :t30:ههههه

مش هتكلم علشان أنتى هنا فى بيتى يافيتا يعنى موضوعى 





*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2008)

يحكى أن قلبـًـا ذات مرة 

 

-1-
أراد أن ينفصل عن قلب حبيبه 
دون أن يوضح الأسباب..! 
استنكرت الضلوع.. 
وغضبت المشاعر.. 
في النهاية.. 
أصبح حجــرًا..!!؟ 

-2- 
يروى أن قلبـًـا تمنى أن يتـّسع أكثر 
فأدخل أناسـًـا جُدداً إليه 
عبثـــوا في الداخل.
فانفـجـر..!!

-3-
تصادف قلبـــان في طريقٍ عام 
تبادلا السلام 
ابتسـمـا.. 
تواعدا 
وعندما التقيا..
كانوا أربـعـة..!!؟

-4-
فقد أحدهم قلب أحدهم ..؟ 
بـحـث عنه طويلاً 
سأل عنه كلّ الخنــاجر 
فأجابه جرح قديم: 
عُثر عليه وهو يـحـتضر 
أمام محلٍ لبيع الـورد..!!؟؟ 

-5-
إستيقظ قلب من سباته 
على سرير الأحلام.. 
تثاءب..! 
نظر إلى النور الذي يطل من النافذة 
وابتـسـم.. 
التفت إلى يمينه 
فوجد خنجــرًا..!!؟؟ 

-6-
تظاهر قلبٌ بأنه لا يُكســر 
وأنه لا يقهر 
ويـعـشق المغامرة 
والمقــامرة 
وإعطاء الفرص 
والتســامح.. 
فمات من الـغـيظ ..!!؟?

-7-
أحس أحدهم أنه يحتاج لـ قلبٍ جديد 
ذهب إليه 
استشاره 
توسله النصح 
تبسّـم له 
ومسـح على وجهه 
ثم ضـغـط براحة يده على صــدره 
تألمـ.. 
ثم غادر 
بلا قلب ..!! ؟

-8-
تتلمذ قلبٌ على يد [ قلب لعوب ] ..؟ 
أخذ منه كل شيء 
حسناته 
وسيئاته 
بكاؤه .. وضحكاته 
وعندما تــخرّج 
كان قطعة لحمٍ [ مشــوهة] ..!!؟ 

-9-
فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
هل هو قلب ؟
أم بقايا قلب ؟
أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كلمات جميلة جدااااااا
واسئلة مهمة: هل هو قلب ؟
أم بقايا قلب ؟
أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟
الجميع لديه قلب يا كاندي ولكن الكثيرين لايعرفون استعماله ويكون كبقايا قلب 
وهناك الكثيرين يستخدمون قلوبهم في اشياء ليست جميلة فيحيا بلا قلب
تقبلي اجوبتي البسيطة لهذه الاسئلة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*حكايات جميله جداا

تسلم ايديكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (26 ديسمبر 2008)

> فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
> هل هو قلب ؟
> أم بقايا قلب ؟
> أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟



موضوع بجد جميل اوووووووووووووي
تسلم ايدك يا كاندي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## just member (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياربى على الجمال
منتهى الروعة بجد
ميرسى بجد فعلا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 ديسمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع بجد جميل اوووووووووووووي
> تسلم ايدك يا مايكل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ههههههههههه
صباح الخير يا سوسنا
الموضوع خاص بأختنا كاندى 
مافيش مشاكل  انك ماخدتيش بالك
بس حبيت اوضح مش اكتر 
سامحينى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع كالعاده يا مشرفتنا الجميله بجد تسلم ايديك كاندي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كلمات رائعة تدخل القلب بغير استئذان

شكرااااااا لكي اختي كاندي 

على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدااااااا​
> واسئلة مهمة: هل هو قلب ؟
> أم بقايا قلب ؟
> أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا على الاجابه الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حكايات جميله جداا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع بجد جميل اوووووووووووووي
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا سوسنه يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ياربى على الجمال*
> 
> *منتهى الروعة بجد*
> *ميرسى بجد فعلا *
> ...


 

ميرسى يا جوجو بجد كلك زوق

ربنا يباركك

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع كالعاده يا مشرفتنا الجميله بجد تسلم ايديك كاندي
> 
> 
> يسوع يرعاكي​


 
ميرسى يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كلمات رائعة تدخل القلب بغير استئذان
> 
> شكرااااااا لكي اختي كاندي
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع حلووو كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (10 يونيو 2009)

> فلينظر كل واحد منا الى ما يملك
> هل هو قلب ؟
> أم بقايا قلب ؟
> أم بات يحيا .. بلا قلب ؟؟



موضوع حلو قوووووووي يامرمر 
مرسي ياجميل 
يسوع يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2009)

*يروى أن قلبـًـا تمنى أن يتـّسع أكثر 
فأدخل أناسـًـا جُدداً إليه 
عبثـــوا في الداخل.
فانفـجـر..!!*​*
ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------

